# Spawn log



## TheBettaholic (Jun 25, 2008)

Here goes my second attempt at spawning.
The pair have been conditioned for almost two weeks, so I set up the tank today









I have to wait untill my plants/shrimp/bs eggs get here before I introduce the pair

















This is kind of stupid.. but I cant seem to find a styrofoam cup anywhere 
I have a 3x4 piece of styrofoam, and bubble wrap. Which would be better? :?


----------



## JMeenen (Apr 7, 2008)

Beautiful pair!


----------



## TheBettaholic (Jun 25, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

You just want something that floats so they can build their nest in it. I'd say cut a hole out of the middle of the foam, it should work perfectly. Feeding rings are also a good alternative to the cup.


----------



## TheBettaholic (Jun 25, 2008)

Ok I'll do that, but what does the hole do?


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

Same thing the cup does. It's just a floating border so the fish can build a nest inside it more easily than just free-floating.


----------



## TheBettaholic (Jun 25, 2008)

oh.. ok
They spawned today!
I see what you mean about the hole, I didnt make one but the male seems to prefer having his bubbles and eggs on the edge of it

vid---> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTTb2P6sigk
After he moved all his eggs to a corner in one big cluster


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

great video,thanks for sharing that.
it's always nice to see,makes it a little easier to understand
how the process goes.


----------



## Rikki Chan (Jun 27, 2008)

YES YES!!!! Great video!!!! It's one thing to read about the spawing another to see it.


----------



## TheBettaholic (Jun 25, 2008)

Rikki Chan said:


> YES YES!!!! Great video!!!! It's one thing to read about the spawing another to see it.


Hehehe.. you're welcome  
My first spawn!


----------



## TheBettaholic (Jun 25, 2008)

THEY HATCHED!!!!
YAYYYY!

The dad is going crazy


----------



## Rikki Chan (Jun 27, 2008)

YAY!!!!! Do keep us posted!!!


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

Cool! What are you feeding them?

That video is great, how long did it take them to spawn once you took out the barrier?


----------



## southafrica1001 (Nov 18, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS  they are going to be gorgeous betta's as their parents are beautiful  good luck with them


----------



## TheBettaholic (Jun 25, 2008)

Thankyou! 

I havnt fed them yet b/c they still have their yolk sacs, but I have microworms, brine shrimp, and might try feeding them boiled egg yolk

I took out the barrier around 3 in teh afternoon, and the male mostly just chased her around, but the next day when I woke up they were embracing  So maybe around 20 hours?


----------



## TheBettaholic (Jun 25, 2008)

They are 9 days old today, a little over 1/8 inch long now
I've been feeding them mostly microworms, with a little bit of bbs once a day


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

Congratulations and well done  Do you have any pictures of the fry you could post up?


----------



## tmz (Jul 3, 2008)

aww! i bet theyre adorable


----------



## TheBettaholic (Jun 25, 2008)

Sorry, havnt checked this forum in a while
they are now a little over 2 weeks old, and the largest are 1/4 of an inch









theres the pic  Sorry for bad quality


----------



## JMeenen (Apr 7, 2008)

That is so Cool! Great vid & pictures! Tahnks for sharing


----------



## TheBettaholic (Jun 25, 2008)

I took some better pics


----------



## JMeenen (Apr 7, 2008)

aaawwww..so cute!


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Ha Ha.. betta fish even have really big eyes when they are babies :lol: . They are adorable. Have fun watching them grow up. It must be really fun watching them develop their colors. 
So cute .


----------



## tmz (Jul 3, 2008)

the video and the pics are awesome!!!
haha baby fish are weird looking and i love them.
congratulations on successful breeding!!!


----------



## Meatpuppet (Mar 1, 2008)

:nicefish: keep us posted


----------



## Pink Fishie (Jul 15, 2008)

congratulations!
They look so cute


----------



## TheBettaholic (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks guys 
I cant waaitt until the babies start showing some color, supposed to when they're 2-3 weeks old..


----------



## focusfanatic (Mar 3, 2008)

great vid and the parents look beautiful, hope the little ones look just as good as the parents


----------



## southafrica1001 (Nov 18, 2007)

your fry are gourgeous  keep up the good work


----------



## TheBettaholic (Jun 25, 2008)

Here are some pics from today


----------



## JMeenen (Apr 7, 2008)

awww..they do have big eyes!


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

Awesome, and congrats! What are you doing with the fry once they are older?


----------



## TheBettaholic (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm not really sure what I'll do with them..
I have 5 friends who want the babies, 2 of them would take a pair, and 1 has room to set up a female sorority
Other than that I don't know, and around 20 babies isn't too much to home


----------

